# Hi Everyone! Little Foot and I are new here!



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Little Foot and I just wanted to introduce ourselves and say hello. We are avid followers of hedgehog central and are very excited to now be members. Little foot is about 6 months old now and he just started using fleece liners. I have already learned a lot from the members of this site-- shout outs to Nancy, Reaper, Lizardgirl, and nikki.

Thanks! =)


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the name!!! I was going to name our chameleon "little foot" but we went another direction. Welcome!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC and glad you joined  Grats on your hedgie, they are such a joy to have


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new hedgie  I love the name as well  
Post some pics when you get a chance  





Edited to remove off topic comment,sorry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations. I second the need to see pictures.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Thank you =)

I have pictures to post; I'm just not sure how to do it on here. Could someone help me out? Also, if you can see my avatar that is my little guy. =)


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Aw... He's cute! Welcome!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is adorable! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome! 
You have a very handsome boy with a very cute name :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Precious. <3 I wuvs him, he's adorable.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Little foot says 'thank you' =)

I love him to pieces; his nose reminds me of a chocolate chip. haha


----------

